
Ask HN: Interested in Ferrari Design for Your Product? Open Call for Partners - gabriellemic
Pininfarina is a legacy Italian name - most known for iconic auto design. The studio always looks for partners who are looking for collaboration on design projects in:<p>INDUSTRIAL DESIGN ex. Hardware, consumer products (inc. IoT), machines<p>STRATEGY DESIGN ex. Design systems, IxD, company &#x27;Wow&#x27; factors<p>ARCHITECTURE&#x2F;INTERIOR DESIGN ex. Offices, experience spaces, etc<p>TRANSPORT DESIGN ex. Autonomous, land&#x2F;air&#x2F;water, future transport<p>Some cool reading:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blogs.cisco.com&#x2F;enterprise&#x2F;9-reasons-we-believe-the-catalyst-9000-rocks<p>If you have a product, service, space, or dream-to-build you&#x27;d like to discuss with our designers, let&#x27;s talk.<p>Contact:
g.micheletti@pininfarinaextra.it
======
tomcam
Isn't this the Pininfarina site?
[http://pininfarina.it/](http://pininfarina.it/)

~~~
gabriellemic
@tomcam Yes it is :)

